# 저 만치달아났어요



## panview

Hello.I wonder what the meaning of the word 저 만치 in the following sentence .Is it "far away'.
성냥필이는 부탁했지만、 남자아이는 벌써 저 만치달아났어요.


----------



## panview

and I found another sentence  사랑이 저만치가네,google translate it as 愛が離れてく,so here 저만치 means  'leave'離?I can't make sure.


----------



## Kross

Hello, panview,

Yes, you are correct. As for the 남자아이 case, the boy has already run so far away to a degree where he is hardly seen from here. The same connotation goes to your second example. The love has gone so far away. This is a metaphorical expression.


----------



## panview

Kross said:


> Hello, panview,
> 
> Yes, you are correct. As for the 남자아이 case, the boy has already run so far away to a degree where he is hardly seen from here. The same connotation goes to your second example. The love has gone so far away. This is a metaphorical expression.


Thank you.But can you explain for me more, what 저 means and 만치 means in this phrase, and can you give me their corresponding Chinese character?It seems that 저 means 'this or that' and 만치 means 'degree',*만치 =* 만큼(…ほど).How can you get the meaning 'far away'. and it's more like a noun, here from Daum [名詞】① 少(すこ)し離(は）なれたところ. ② ≪副詞的に用いられて≫ そこらへんに


----------



## Kross

panview said:


> It seems that 저 means 'this or that' and 만치 means 'degree',*만치 =* 만큼(…ほど).



I may be wrong, but that's what I think.


----------



## panview

From DAUM, *저만치 n.* (1)*저만한* 양이나 질의 정도. (2)*저쯤* 떨어진 곳. 【부사】 (1)저만한 양이나 질의 정도로. 2)저쯤 떨어진 곳으로. 
It seems that the three words*저만치，저만한，저쯤 *has similiar meaning，can you explain them separately?and also there is a sentence 고양이가 *저쯤으로* 달아났다,but I don't make it very clear. And here in *저쯤 ,*what *-쯤 *means?


----------



## Kross

panview said:


> It seems that the three words*저만치，저만한，저쯤* has similiar meaning，can you explain them separately?


 It would be better if you provided some examples.



panview said:


> 고양이가 *저쯤으로* 달아났다,but I don't make it very clear. And here in *저쯤** ,*what *-**쯤* means?


 쯤 here means roughly, almost, or around. A speaker makes a guess about a direction. So the whole sentence means that a cat ran away roughly in that direction.


----------



## panview

Kross said:


> It would be better if you provided some examples..


*저만치* (1)저만한 양이나 질의 정도. e.g. 그 남자가 들고 가는*저**만치*는 나도 충분히 들을 수 있다. 
    2)*저쯤* 떨어진 곳. e.g.  저만치 부터 여기까지가 우리집 담이 있던 곳이다. 
    II as adverb:  (1)*저만한* 양이나 질의 정도로. e.g. 요즘 *저만치* 일하는 일꾼도 드물어.       2)*저쯤* 떨어진 곳으로.  e.g. 한 번에 *저만치* 뛰기는 어렵지. 
*저쯤  1)**저만한* 정도.e .g. 고양이가 *저**쯤**으로*달아났다.  
      adv.  *저만한*정도로: e.g. 원래 화분들이 *저쯤*떨어져 있었다.


----------



## Kross

Hello, panview
I did my best to translate these examples in English. But I am not sure if they are correct and helpful. 

그 남자가 들고 가는 *저만치*는 나도 충분히 들을 수 있다.
- I can carry enough* as much as *the man can.

*저만치 부터 *여기까지가 우리집 담이 있던 곳이다.
- *From over there *to here is the site where walls of our house used to be. 

요즘 *저만치* 일하는 일꾼도 드물어. 
- Nowadays workers working like *that much* are seldom seen. 

한 번에 저*만치 *뛰기는 어렵지.
- it is hard to jump *that much long *at one try. 

고양이가 *저쯤*으로달아났다. 
-A cat ran away *roughly in that way.
*
원래 화분들이 *저쯤 *떨어져 있었다.
- Flowerpots were originally located *roughly over there*.


----------



## panview

Kross said:


> 원래 화분들이 *저쯤 *떨어져 있었다.
> - Flowerpots were originally located *roughly over there*.


Thank you very much.


----------

